# Tandem ride through Sonoma, CA



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All.

Just wanted to share some pics from a tandem ride through Sonoma County.
The run along Hwy 1 is gorgeous!

This is winter riding in the Bay Area:

Valley Ford to Duncans Mills & Jenner | Ride Chronicles

Nancy


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love Sonoma County. Beautiful pics! Must've been a great time.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice! We've had very nice weather all winter (if you could call it that). Where was your group from?


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Grizzly Peak Cyclists are based in Berkeley


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

your blog makes me jealous


----------

